# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Brand New Aston Martin DBS Volante needs a full correction :(▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Brand New Aston Martin DBS Volante needs a full correction ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Aston Martin DBS Volante* 

Hi Guys, thanks for checking out another thread.

An Aston Martin main dealer in Essex booked in this car after the owner was not too impressed with the condition of the car. The car was brand new and full of serious marks. These dark black metallics from Aston Martin are incredibly soft and mare very easily. The dealers were very quick to act to ensure the vehicle got the right care to deliver the car back to the happy owner.

Here is the car on arrival, 400 miles on the clock.




























There was also one of the diamond cut alloy wheels which needed attention



















Polish residue in nearly every panel gap



















Dull and swirled paint apparent









































































So it was outside for a careful was and decontamination




























After the car was fully cleaned, clayed and rinsed we brought the car back inside to properly dry off with compressed air to blow out all the water from any panel gaps/crevices.





































Now the car was dry and had an IPA wipe down, it was time for polishing!



















Whip the wheel off for a repair….










Marring and scratches on the doors










50/50 on the boot lid










Boot lid before










Boot lid after










Various shots of the correction process now, as you can see it was a real mess!






























































































































































































So once all the correction was done and I was happy with the finish after quite a lot of light burnishing etc., the car was given a wipe down to remove any polishing oils prior to applying a crystal lacquer coating. This will help to protect the car in the future against wash marring and obviously repel and protect against dirt.

Here are some after pics…

Wheel back on..
































































Stunning warm glow to the paint even though a crystal lacquer sealant was used. Look at that lovely flake too!



















I took some shots outside too on a bit of miserable day before the car was collected..
































































Thanks for reading this guys!

I've got a lot of write-ups to come, keep your eyes peeled!

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Audi Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Absolute Sex. And lets think for a moment the sex you would have if you had a car like that haha.......

The first thing I would buy if I had a significant lottery win. LOVE the DBS. In Graphite though !!

Amazing turnround dude as the state of a brand new car is shocking !!

Great work sir.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's epic Jay, i love that colour with the red flakes in the black!

Stunning car!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work Jay.

an insider at AM Heritage centre told me the reason this colour is so soft is that the hardener needed for the base coat blocks the robot's nozzle tip's so it's left out.
also the reason so many have marring and bad hologramming is that theres 4 guys who get 20 minutes between the 4 to sand and polish the entire car.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work as always Jay, this the one that was on fb a few weeks back before xmas?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay, fantastic work.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

A beautiful thing made beautiful. Always love your write ups Jay.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear god! Good job that was new. would hate to think how it would have been after a few more miles on the clock.

Either way you saved the day and brought out some epic flake pop. Stunning car once you had finished.

Love how your write ups always look professional with your logo and personalised layout, good reflection on your work.

Loving your teasers from Facebook etc as well but it does make the difference seeing the larger pictures in a full write up.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

That is one fantastic looking car! First class work.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Brilliant work on a breathtakingly stunning car.

You sir have restored this peach to its glory. Now let me wipe this dribble up off the desk :lol:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Oh dear such bad condition for a prestige new car, what a cracking job you made of it. Cars true beauty restored :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Horrible to have a brand new car like this.... nice work !


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic work:thumb:
This Aston ist a real dream car:argie:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh yes :thumb:..

I love it when a car comes in and you think, that looks great already, but once finished, it is just wow ..


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

excellent work on a stunning car


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Great job Jay :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Super job


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Now thats how it should look!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

jesus, no woner the customer wasnt happy! absolutely superb job jay. car looks fantastic.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car, stunning work:thumb::argie:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Now looking as it should, great work mate. We do love a DBS Volante


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg, couldn't believe the swilrls on a new Aston... Excellent job mate:thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Nice, how did you sort the wheel? DCF have to be lathed or did you just polish it out somehow?


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning work as always that car looks so aggresive!!!!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good job ...:thumb:

These dealers need naming and shaming until they start to understand they deliver a right old mess....:devil:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that is awsome!! Great work.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

What a beautiful colour and you made it pop really nicely, class act mate!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Stunning work! Love your photography and write ups!


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Greta work as always! 

Is this the one you used the new Auto finesse wax on? You asked us on facebook to come up with a name, serious shine in the end and so deep and glassy.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work Jay.
> 
> an insider at AM Heritage centre told me the reason this colour is so soft is that the hardener needed for the base coat blocks the robot's nozzle tip's so it's left out.
> also the reason so many have marring and bad hologramming is that theres 4 guys who get 20 minutes between the 4 to sand and polish the entire car.


Spot on there mate, dunno about how they finish them down and how much time they get but I know about the hardener


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning car and work as always. Got to love an Aston


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent work, very well documented with pictures throughout 

An interesting point, which I always think is important, is just how good the car looked in the correct light before it was machined - after you washed the car, when the car was in the shade reflecting objects lit up by sunlight. The classic reflection shots - car looked great when in actual fact it was covered in holograms (as you lighting shots showed), and this is why I never trust the shiny reflection after shots  

Instead, it is nice to see detailed direct light shots showing the quality of the machine correction, as done here. Good work


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful cars ever...:driver:

And nice job done...:buffer:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rescue mate, looks like glass. Aston Martin must have Penfold doing the final inspections.


----------



## Pennychew99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely stunning car! Great end result :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely stunning now. Great work.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work stunning


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Terrible state for a new car, great work as usual! :thumb:


----------



## mark145 (May 24, 2012)

Stunning car and some crazy reflections. It's like a rolling mirror. Those carbon accents look great!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work Jay.
> 
> an insider at AM Heritage centre told me the reason this colour is so soft is that the hardener needed for the base coat blocks the robot's nozzle tip's so it's left out.
> also the reason so many have marring and bad hologramming is that theres 4 guys who get 20 minutes between the 4 to sand and polish the entire car.


Thats very good! we need more car manufacturers to save time in finishing there cars and have problems in there hardeners! :thumb:
if i will show you what pads big car factory use to finish polishing there cars you will be in Shock! Jay saw these 6 months ago..


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh, I saw them Avi haha! they were like breeze blocks!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> Brilliant work as always Jay, this the one that was on fb a few weeks back before xmas?


yes, well spotted pal


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Soul Hudson said:


> Dear god! Good job that was new. would hate to think how it would have been after a few more miles on the clock.
> 
> Either way you saved the day and brought out some epic flake pop. Stunning car once you had finished.
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words, i try my best


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

WashMitt said:


> Nice, how did you sort the wheel? DCF have to be lathed or did you just polish it out somehow?


it was averaged out using finer and finer machine discs, then lacquered.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Andyuk911 said:


> Good job ...:thumb:
> 
> These dealers need naming and shaming until they start to understand they deliver a right old mess....:devil:


Cant be doing that. Not every car they deliver looks like this, and when theres a problem, they sorted it out in the best possible way. Cant say fairer than that!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

You should be punished for showing such a car..sob sob, what am I dong wrong he says looking at his Mini Cooper. Absolutely stunning piece of work on the most beautiful car around. Did he say who made such a mess of it? Bet he was ahappy when he saw it back, superb improvement.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The dealer booked it in with me mate.  I know how it got like this and it wasn't all to do with the supplying dealer


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

alantfh90 said:


> Greta work as always!
> 
> Is this the one you used the new Auto finesse wax on? You asked us on facebook to come up with a name, serious shine in the end and so deep and glassy.


No this is a different aston, similar colour though. That write up will be up soon


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful ! Very well documented as usual Jay, top job :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers barry, keep up the good work yourself too!  love your new place


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Miglior said:


> cheers barry, keep up the good work yourself too!  love your new place


You are welcome Jay credit where credits due mate. Thanks for the compliment & glad you like my new place, it's changed a bit more recently too 

Cheers Baz :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Jay 

Hope your well 

Great work and picture quality amazing are you offering Opti-Guard yet.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

hi bud, how you doing? i text you a bit back  Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

How can a prestige company such as Aston Martin allow one of their products to be handed over in such a state!

It has to be said you really saved AM there!

Really good work on this one


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Shocking condition for a new car. Great job correcting it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------

